# 'Hombre Lobo' Werewolf Mask?



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

That looks great in the photo! (Of course, generally masks are finished/painted a little better for the photos...) If I see it in person I'll post something. The sculpture looks pretty cool.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

I found some 'real' photos of the mask. Not bad looking aside from the hair!


























I also found out it's made by 'Bump in the Night.'


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

My werewolf arrived today! Better than expected, but not as awesome as the photo (hair-wise anyway). I really love it!


----------

